# How to get them to breed



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey guys, i was wondering if any of you have any tips on how to get reds to breed, and how can i sex them? I was told that its the width that tell male and female apart. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

there are no physical charestics distinguishing a male from a female, u kjust have to wait for them to pair off


----------

